# Molestie sul posto di lavoro



## Abigail (16 Settembre 2010)

Sembra sempre che cambi tutto e non cambia mai niente.

*Molestate in ufficio, 8 su 10 tacciono*

*Ricattate per l'assunzione o per fare carriera. Nel mirino impiegate e commesse*

  Il rapporto dell'Istat | Sono un milione e 200 mila
 Molestate in ufficio, 8 su 10 tacciono
 Ricattate per l'assunzione o per fare carriera. Nel mirino impiegate e commesse
*





   Sagome a Torino nel 2009 contro la violenza sulle donne   MILANO -* Postazione di un call center o salotto aziendale, per lei cambia poco. Dalla catena di montaggio a quella di comando, il risultato è simile: il luogo di lavoro è ancora, per lui, lo spazio ideale per liberare fantasie sessuali, proposte indecenti e tormentoni osceni. Per lei, di subire o (raramente) denunciare. 
*Un milione e 224 mila donne, secondo Istat, è oggetto di violenza o pressione*, in una gamma di umiliazioni che, dalla telefonata hard può raggiungere lo stupro. La consapevolezza d'essere in presenza di un reato ancora non aiuta, visto che, documenta l'Istat, l'80% delle vittime-lavoratrici non solo non denuncia ma addirittura neppure si confida, tenendo tutto per sé. 
*Le ragazze, ma anche le adulte molestate *(giacché fascino e sopraffazione non hanno niente a che spartire), sono pari all'8,5% della forza lavoro femminile, incluse quelle che, al momento, sono escluse dal mercato, in cerca magari di un'altra assunzione. «In Italia il numero delle donne che subisce molestie sul luogo di lavoro è praticamente stabile dal 2002 - spiega Maria Giusi Muratore, ricercatrice dell'Istituto di statistica - dopo un calo del fenomeno dalla seconda metà degli anni Novanta, quando i casi erano oltre un terzo in più». E qui il merito va alla legge del 1996 sulla violenza alle donne che ha «rotto il silenzio creando un clima sociale e un'attenzione mediatica che ha contribuito a inibire comportamenti molesti» dicono gli esperti di statistica. 
*Nella ricerca, commissionata dal ministero delle Pari Opportunità*, l'istogramma più alto spetta al settore impiegatizio, pubblico e privato, con il 40% di dipendenti molestate. Al secondo posto quello commerciale con il 24% di lavoratrici, vittima di aggressioni di varia natura. «Da quelle più soft - spiega la ricercatrice - alla vera violenza». In mezzo c'è anche il ricatto. E qui, sottolinea l'avvocato Grazia Volo: «Chi minaccia il licenziamento per ottenere favori sta compiendo un'estorsione. E questo, purtroppo, nella situazione attuale, con le difficoltà presenti, è un fenomeno trasversale ai sessi». Dice la Volo: «Premesso che non credo alla questione femminile trattata in modo "statistico burocratico" vorrei dire che: in primo luogo il molestatore è una persona che mette in atto comportamenti deviati. Secondo: una donna trova il modo di evitare esperienze del genere». 
*Alcune delle percentuali Istat sono impressionanti*. Ad esempio la reiterazione del ricatto sessuale che, nel 43% dei casi, si ripete ogni giorno. La molestia è grosso modo trasversale: «Il 14,3% delle donne molestate lavorava in attività immobiliari e informatiche, il 10,3% nelle attività manifatturiere, il 18% in professioni tecniche, il 7,8 in professioni intellettuali, scientifiche e di elevata specializzazione, come ad esempio legislatori, imprenditori, dirigenti». 





*Molestie interclassiste insomma. Quanto alla percentuale bassissima di denunce*, l'avvocato Volo, tra le motivazioni resiste «la paura». Timore d'essere «giudicate male» ad esempio. Mentre nel 9,3% dei casi l'intervistata chiama in causa «indecisione, vergogna, auto-colpevolizzazione» per spiegare il tentativo di rimuovere la vicenda, senza parlarne apertamente. Il senso d'impotenza assume un risvolto per così dire «istituzionale» laddove l'intervistata parla di «mancanza di fiducia nell'operato delle forze dell'ordine o della loro impossibilità di agire». Oltre il 20% delle vittime.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (19 Settembre 2010)

E' uno schifo.
Io gli sparerei dove non batte il sole.


----------

